

Using Trello for Project Management - tbergeron
https://hackpad.com/C8sALYK813R#Using-Trello-for-Project-Management
If for any reason the introduction header of the page gets erased (it's a wiki), here it is:
Hi! I just posted this on Hacker News because I wanted some help to define how Trello can be used for project management. I made my own take on it and I'd love if people could help me and add some of their own concepts on the list. Feel free to add, edit or remove anything.
Thanks!
Tommy Bergeron http://brainpad.org
======
tbergeron
If for any reason the introduction header of the page gets erased (it's a
wiki), here it is:

Hi! I just posted this on Hacker News because I wanted some help to define how
Trello can be used for project management. I made my own take on it and I'd
love if people could help me and add some of their own concepts on the list.
Feel free to add, edit or remove anything.

Thanks!

Tommy Bergeron <http://brainpad.org>

